# 1956 Schwinn American



## fatbike (Oct 24, 2020)

A cool bike with a Bendix 2 Spd Aviation and Schwinn script brake lever - clamp on fork brake mounts. Only offer a couple years with American model bikes. Neat in between heavy and middleweight example; pre S seat.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks all original. Rear reflector present or no?


----------



## spoker (Oct 24, 2020)

55 and 56 came std with 2 speed hub and rim brakes


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 24, 2020)

From a 1956 Schwinn brochure.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Looks all original. Rear reflector present or no?



Gone!


----------



## fatbike (Oct 24, 2020)

Everything is better with a Pumpkin light!


----------



## fatbike (Oct 24, 2020)

spoker said:


> 55 and 56 came std with 2 speed hub and rim brakes



yes it did


----------



## spoker (Oct 25, 2020)

brake pads are black with the schwinn name on thrm,higher strength than the red pads for higher stopping power,first offerd in 1949 on heavy weights for more stopping power than just a rear brake


----------



## Oilit (Oct 27, 2020)

fatbike said:


> Everything is better with a Pumpkin light!
> 
> View attachment 1290356



Now you just need to get the rest of the bike to shine like the light!


----------



## fatbike (Oct 27, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Now you just need to get the rest of the bike to shine like the light!



I added a patina light now.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 28, 2020)

Now that one looks like it's been on there since day one. It looks like your buddy approves!


----------

